# Watery eyes?



## PupKins (Feb 14, 2010)

is it normal for chihuahua's to have watery eyes? if so what do you use to keep them clean, and how often? and why does this happen??


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Our little man Toby had a teary eye. I asked my friend who is a Vet if she could have a look. She said as it was clear, just to wipe away softly with a cotton swab. BUT if turns to a mucus colour and seems to be giving him problems to take him to her asap as it may be infection. She also said that teary eyes may be considered as "normal" for a chihuahua. But it depends on the circumstances.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, Chihuahuas are low to the ground and have large eye's so it is normal for dust and debris to cause watering. As stated above if the color of the watering changes or discharge starts then a vet visit is warranted. If it is causing discoloration (tear stains) under the eye, then you may want to look into a dog food change as this can cause this. If this is the case then there are things you can use on the market as such as tear stain pads, "Angel Eyes". You can also use a Baking powder/water mix (make into a paste) and gently clean below the eyes (making sure that you do not get anything in the eye.


----------

